# Roof & Awning Care



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

In the March 2011 issue of "Trailer Life" there are several good articles on the care of roofs and awnings.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

When we brought our trailer home from the dealer I treated the roof and awning with 303 products high-tech areospace treatment.It helped keep the black streaks at a minimum.Water beaded right off the awning.It was a good article.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been using 303 products for about a dozen years, in fact I just stocked up again a couple of weeks ago. The convertible top cleaner is great for cleaning all sorts of vinyl and plastics, and the protectant makes my convertible tops and car interiors look phenomenal with the Armorall slickness factor. Folks are amazed how well my tops and interiors.

I'm ashamed to admit I didn't even think of putting it on to my awning - but since I went camping this weekend, I have the unit at home to clean it before it goes into storage. 303 products here I come!


----------

